# Best LR/Mogrify workflow



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 14, 2008)

I've recently discovered LR/Mogrify and I really like this plugin. But I'm wondering how people here are using it. My own workflow is:

LR settings:
- save as 8-bit TIFF, sRGB
- no resize
- no copyright notice
- maintain EXIF information

LR/Mogrify settings:
- resize to 784 pixels max using automatic
- apply USM
- apply border
- save as JPG at 75%

This gives me nice images but there are some resize artifacts I need to figure out how to get rid off and there is the loss of EXIF information because of the TIFF input format. Examples can be found in this album.

So, how do you use LR/Mogrify?


----------



## kiwibiologist (Feb 19, 2008)

version 3.6 solves the loss of exif data with TIFF format.  I leave the images at 16 bit Prophoto RGB and then proceed more or less as you do.  I leave the resize algorithm in mogrify to automatic.  But haven't done any comparisons with the other options.  Have not noticed any resizing artefacts

Alastair


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 19, 2008)

I need to look into this more carefully, but I'm planning to use it for simple LR output to 8''px qual 1'' jpeg, followed by LR/Mogrify adding me a nice thin black line, medium white line, thin black line, and a wide white border, with a logo thrown in for good measure, and outputting to qual 7' jpeg.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 19, 2008)

I have compared the output of LR/Mogrify (input is 8-bit TIFF, resize by LR/Mogrify, USM and adding a simple border) with a PSCS3 action (border and USM) through the ImageProcessor but the CS3 result is so much better with respect to artifacts.

Workflow wise LR/Mogrify is much better so I will look into the resize/sharpen settings when I've some more time. For now I will use the ImageProcessor in CS3.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 20, 2008)

The default sharpening settings for LR/Mogrify are absurdly high.  I suspect that's where the artifacts are coming from.  Try "Basic Sharpening" of around '.14, or appropriately gentle USM, before drawing conclusions.

Tim, I would suggest backing off on the default sharpening for LR/Mogrify in the next revision -- I think the current defaults are turning people off.


----------

